# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Kliniek Sanatia (Dagcentrum Le Canevas)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Kliniek Sanatia (Dagcentrum Le Canevas)
Collegestraat 55 
Brussel


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Kliniek Sanatia (Dagcentrum Le Canevas).*

----------

